# Nuggets sign Jon Barry



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/sign_barry_030819.html 

What will be the starting line up?

C - Nene
F - Camby
F - Melo
G - ????
G - Miller


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

White at the two is what I've heard up to this point, and I think it's what they should do.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

White will be at the two, thankfully.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Can he guard the West's opposin two's?... He's a great scorer but I have'nt seen anything in terms of D... What do ya'll think of Trep or Yarb's at the two?... Peace


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah right now, id go white at the 2 as well.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

White should. Barry very well suited to providing a scoring punch off the bench, as he did in Detroit.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Barry more of a comming off the bench player so yea i would start White too..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

White should start, if they want to develop him, and get him minutes behind Melo, too so they get Barry some extra minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> White should start, if they want to develop him, and get him minutes behind Melo, too so they get Barry some extra minutes.
> 
> -Petey


:yes: 

Barry will be like the 6th man, providing offensive spark off the bench at the 2 spot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


I like that role for Barry, I also liked what I have seen of him, and I wish younger players on the Nets would pick up his style more so then a guy like Harris. Besides being the 6th man, I think he will be a solid mentor for the Nuggets young players.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Don't think anyone has said this yet (on this thread)...


Good signing!


----------

